# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Dốc hết tiền tại... Ai Cập - Du lịch Ai Cập

## hangnt

*Đến Ai Cập, với tôi chẳng những để chiêm ngưỡng nét đẹp bí ẩn của kim tự tháp hay thán phục bàn tay khéo léo con người xây dựng công trình vĩ đại có một không hai trên hành tinh này. Điều đọng lại rất lâu chính là cung cách người dân ở đây làm du lịch.* 



Kim tự tháp từ một góc nhìn khác ở thành phố Cairo,

bên này là cỏ xanh mướt mát, bên kia là sa mạc khô cằn - Ảnh: Hạ Quyên
“Welcome to Egypt” là câu cửa miệng của mọi người dân Ai Cập bất kể họ có biết tiếng Anh hay không, từ một em bé 5 tuổi cho đến một cụ già tóc bạc đều sẽ dành một nụ cười cho bạn.

*Tuyệt chiêu*

Theo Reuters, doanh thu từ du lịch năm 2010 của Ai Cập là 12,5 tỉ USD, trước đó một năm là 11,6 tỉ USD. Ước tính số du khách nước ngoài đến Ai Cập hằng năm trên 10 triệu người.

Chính phủ Ai Cập dường như đã phổ cập đến từng nhà, từng người dân bí quyết làm gia tăng lợi nhuận từ du lịch. Bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên khi đến bất kỳ địa điểm nào cũng đều được chào đón nồng nhiệt với cùng một phong cách rập khuôn như nhau, bến tàu, bến xe, sân bay, trên đường phố, trong nhà hàng...

Tuy nhiên, bạn hãy cẩn thận, sau những lời chào thân thiện ấy bạn có thể sẽ xài hết tiền của mình tại các cửa hàng bán quà lưu niệm lúc nào không hay đấy. Du khách nào đến đây cũng dốc hết ví tiền mình có, thậm chí sẽ mượn thêm tiền để tiêu, vì khó lòng từ chối những con người đầy thân thiện và hiếu khách này. Tuyệt chiêu của họ là rót vào tai bạn những lời đường mật.

Vừa chân ướt chân ráo đến Cairo, dạo quanh các cửa hàng bên cạnh kim tự tháp, tôi đã một phen... choáng trước miệng lưỡi những anh chàng bán hàng: “Cô thật xinh đẹp!”, “Chưa bao giờ tôi được gặp một người có mái tóc tuyệt vời như cô”... Và “tuyệt chiêu” được tung ra: “Hôm nay tôi sẽ giảm giá 50% đặc biệt cho riêng cô”. Những anh chàng bán hàng có cặp mắt tuyệt đẹp ở Luxor (Thung lũng Vua và Thung lũng Nữ hoàng) cũng buông lời vàng: “Bởi vì cô là the queen of Vietnam nên tôi sẽ dành giá đặc biệt”...

Lúc này hẳn du khách nữ đã quen tai những lời mật ngọt. Vì thật ra gặp ai, mấy anh chàng có cùng họ Mohammed này cũng đều nói như vậy. Nhưng người nghe thì quá mãn nguyện, sẵn lòng mua hàng, hoặc nếu không muốn mua thì cũng vì nể mà chọn một vài món cho đỡ buồn lòng người bán hàng nhiệt tình như thế kia.



“No mắt” trước 134 cột to đầy hình ảnh kỳ bí tại khu vực quảng trường trong Karnak Temple, rộng 5.760m2 - Ảnh: H.Q.
Sau khi mua hàng, bạn còn được nhận thêm một sự ngạc nhiên nữa khi người bán hàng tiếp tục rót đường vào tai: “Tôi rất quý cô, để cô hài lòng tôi xin tặng cô món quà nhỏ này để cô nhớ đến cửa hàng của chúng tôi, và giới thiệu chúng tôi cho bạn bè của cô...”. Và món quà bạn được tặng sẽ là món quà mà bạn từng ngắm nghía trong quá trình chọn mua hàng. Dù biết rằng mình có thể đã trả tiền cho món quà của chính mình, người nhận được món hàng đó cũng thấy sướng rơn và mãn nguyện vô cùng.

Bước vào cửa hàng bán tranh, du khách sẽ được đưa đi giới thiệu quy trình làm giấy từ một loại cây đặc trưng chỉ có dọc sông Nile: cây papyrus. Sau khi kết thúc bài giới thiệu, du khách còn được trân trọng tặng một cây papyrus chính hiệu còn tươi nguyên để làm kỷ niệm cho chuyến đi. Thế là, mở ví ra. Có ai lại đi cầm cây papyrus về mà không có bức tranh nào!

Tiếp theo sẽ là “Người thương của anh tên gì?”, “À, là để tôi viết tên của cô ấy lên bức tranh này để anh tặng cô ấy! Không cần trả tiền đâu, tôi tặng anh, vì anh thật đáng mến”. Ôi, thế là phải móc ví lần nữa rồi, vì đâu ai đủ dũng cảm nhận quà mà luôn tiện không mua cái gì đó cho cô bán hàng đừng buồn lòng!



Ngồi trên lưng lạc đà - mà người dân ở đây gọi là “Cadillac Ai Cập”

- thong dong trên các nẻo đường là một thú vui khác cho du khách ở Cairo
*Thượng khách*

Thật đáng kinh ngạc về người dân Ai Cập, bởi gần như ai cũng được giáo dục để hiểu rõ về những vị khách quý đang đến và tiêu tiền trên đất nước của họ. Nếu bạn bảo rằng mình là một người Trung Quốc, họ sẽ nói họ ngưỡng mộ công trình Vạn lý trường thành; nếu bạn đến từ Malaysia, họ sẽ bảo rằng tháp đôi của các bạn thật vĩ đại; nếu bạn đến từ Việt Nam, họ sẽ bảo: “Tôi yêu Hồ Chí Minh”...

Dù bạn là dân du lịch balô hay là khách đi theo đoàn, miễn là du khách, bạn sẽ được bảo vệ như “thượng khách của chính phủ”. Cảnh sát du lịch có thể đang theo dõi và hỗ trợ bạn trên mọi nẻo đường mà bạn không hề biết. Người ta nói có đến 50% dân số đang phục vụ việc bảo đảm an ninh trật tự, nhằm giúp du khách an tâm tuyệt đối khi đi du lịch. Vì lý do gì đó, du khách lỡ chân leo lên tàu chợ thì anh hướng dẫn viên phục vụ sẽ gặp rắc rối ngay.



Bức tường tranh ở quảng trường Alexandria gây kinh ngạc mọi ánh mắt - Ảnh: H.Q.
Tôi từng lâm vào hoàn cảnh đó. Nhưng bạn yên tâm, bởi sẽ có ngay một anh cảnh sát du lịch cặp kè một bên để bảo vệ bạn trong suốt hành trình đến điểm đến, tránh cho bạn mọi rắc rối có thể xảy ra. Mà thật tình, là nữ du khách, tôi mang ơn anh cảnh sát du lịch đó đến suốt đời, vì nếu không có anh bảo vệ, không biết tôi sẽ làm sao để xoay xở nơi xứ lạ quê người!

Chính vì vậy mà mỗi năm có gần 10 triệu du khách đến với đất nước của các vị Pharaoh mà tỉ lệ du khách phàn nàn có lẽ chỉ đếm trên đầu ngón tay.

Chợt giật mình nghĩ phải chi tranh Đông Hồ cũng biết khai thác như tranh giấy papyrus thì hay biết mấy. Khi nào thì du khách đến Việt Nam được “welcome” với đúng ý nghĩa của từ này?



Đến với cửa hàng dệt thảm ở Cairo, du khách sẽ được tận mắt chứng kiến quá trình dệt thảm và được tặng một chiếc vòng đeo tay làm từ lông lạc đà để mang lại may mắn - Ảnh: H.Q.



Thưởng thức điệu múa Ả Rập trên tàu du lịch đi dọc sông Nile - Ảnh: H.Q.
_Theo Yeudulich_

----------


## lunas2

Ai Cập dc mỗi Kim Tự Tháp chứ nhìn bt

----------

